# Piante



## omicron (16 Luglio 2022)

Mi hanno regalato questa pianta
per ora l’ho travasata, ma che pianta è? Era in una composizione e il nome della pianta non c’era da nessuna parte


----------



## Reginatriste72 (16 Luglio 2022)

Non ti so aiutare. Ho il pollice nero  
Ci sono app che riconoscono le piante dalla foto.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi hanno regalato questa pianta
> View attachment 10407per ora l’ho travasata, ma che pianta è? Era in una composizione e il nome della pianta non c’era da nessuna parte


Dracena angustifolia


----------



## omicron (16 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dracena angustifolia


Grazie


----------



## MariLea (16 Luglio 2022)

Sembrerebbe yucca


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Grazie


Ho cercato con Google


----------



## MariLea (16 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho cercato con Google


si fa con la foto?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> si fa con la foto?


Sì. Ogni volta vado un po’ a tentoni perché mi dimentico.
Comunque si va sulla foto, poi condividi e si trova Google.
Funziona anche con palazzi e persone.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi hanno regalato questa pianta
> View attachment 10407per ora l’ho travasata, ma che pianta è? Era in una composizione e il nome della pianta non c’era da nessuna parte


Confermo che è una dracena.
E' una pianta resistentissima che però non ama il pieno sole nè l'ombra. Di solito si mette in casa di fianco ad una finestra che è il suo posto ideale.
Ha bisogno di poca acqua, si annaffia circa una volta la settimana con una caraffetta, facendo attenzione che non rimanga acqua nel sottovaso.
Cresce per anni, in ufficio ne ho una alta quasi un metro e 80, ogni 2 -3 anni andrebbe svasata e rimessa in un vaso un po' più grande con del terriccio nuovo.
Non mi risulta si ammali di nessun parassita (per ora).


----------



## omicron (16 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Confermo che è una dracena.
> E' una pianta resistentissima che però non ama il pieno sole nè l'ombra. Di solito si mette in casa di fianco ad una finestra che è il suo posto ideale.
> Ha bisogno di poca acqua, si annaffia circa una volta la settimana con una caraffetta, facendo attenzione che non rimanga acqua nel sottovaso.
> Cresce per anni, in ufficio ne ho una alta quasi un metro e 80, ogni 2 -3 anni andrebbe svasata e rimessa in un vaso un po' più grande con del terriccio nuovo.
> Non mi risulta si ammali di nessun parassita (per ora).


Grazie
Speriamo che mi campi 
Per ora delle piante regalate mi sono campate hna pianta grassa e un’altra piantina che stanno fuori, le altre pur seguendo le indicazioni mi muoiono sempre


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Grazie
> Speriamo che mi campi
> Per ora delle piante regalate mi sono campate hna pianta grassa e un’altra piantina che stanno fuori, le altre pur seguendo le indicazioni mi muoiono sempre


Mia moglie fa crepare pure quelle finte.


----------



## CIRCE74 (17 Luglio 2022)

È la pianta che ho in ufficio!!!...La comprai 2 anni fa piccola, è cresciuta molto, quest'anno le ho cambiato il vaso perché non entrava più nel suo...sta diventando un albero
Unica cosa in primavera succede che si riempie di insettini che volano, io ho risolto mettendola fuori per un po', se ne vanno da soli.


----------



## omicron (17 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> È la pianta che ho in ufficio!!!...La comprai 2 anni fa piccola, è cresciuta molto, quest'anno le ho cambiato il vaso perché non entrava più nel suo...sta diventando un albero
> Unica cosa in primavera succede che si riempie di insettini che volano, io ho risolto mettendola fuori per un po', se ne vanno da soli.


A me l’hanno regalata in una composizione, l’altra pianta della composizione dopo aver fiorito è morta lentamente ed inesorabilmente  questa l’avevo già travasata ad aprile e in meno di 3 mesi non è cresciuta moltissimo ma quando sono andata a spostarla in un vaso più carino ho visto che le radici avevano radicato in tutta la grandezza del vaso, a qurl punto L’ho messa in un vaso grande
Per ora sta sotto al portico in inverno vedrò cosa fare, per ora in casa posso anche tenerla ma se dovesse crescere troppo non ci sta


----------



## CIRCE74 (17 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me l’hanno regalata in una composizione, l’altra pianta della composizione dopo aver fiorito è morta lentamente ed inesorabilmente  questa l’avevo già travasata ad aprile e in meno di 3 mesi non è cresciuta moltissimo ma quando sono andata a spostarla in un vaso più carino ho visto che le radici avevano radicato in tutta la grandezza del vaso, a qurl punto L’ho messa in un vaso grande
> Per ora sta sotto al portico in inverno vedrò cosa fare, per ora in casa posso anche tenerla ma se dovesse crescere troppo non ci sta


Mi sa che in inverno la dovresti tenere in casa....se non hai posto regalala a qualcuno


----------



## omicron (17 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi sa che in inverno la dovresti tenere in casa....se non hai posto regalala a qualcuno


Sono piante che vogliono luce ma non sole diretto, temperature non troppo basse, per ora sotto il portico sta benissimo, quando crescerà penso di sbolognarla a cognata in ufficio


----------



## CIRCE74 (17 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono piante che vogliono luce ma non sole diretto, temperature non troppo basse, per ora sotto il portico sta benissimo, quando crescerà penso di sbolognarla a cognata in ufficio


L'ufficio è la sua collocazione ideale


----------



## omicron (17 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'ufficio è la sua collocazione ideale


Più che altro loro hanno spazio e soprattutto a piano terra 
Poi mia suocera ha il pollice verdissimo


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

OT ma sempre di piante si parla
mio babbo mi ha dato un cespo di insalata dal suo orto, ho tagliato e poi piantato la parte finale del cespo, ha attaccato  contenta io


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> OT ma sempre di piante si parla
> mio babbo mi ha dato un cespo di insalata dal suo orto, ho tagliato e poi piantato la parte finale del cespo, ha attaccato  contenta io


Bravissima!!!
Sentirai la differenza di sapore ..quella che compri sembra cartone...
L unica pecca che una volta raccolta...va consumata praticamente subito...
La puoi tenere in frigorifero per pochissimo...appassisce subito...
Prova a piantare anche i pomodori....(il t9 come parola mentre scrivevo pom ...mi ha suggerito pompini ...meno male che ho letto)


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bravissima!!!
> Sentirai la differenza di sapore ..quella che compri sembra cartone...
> L unica pecca che una volta raccolta...va consumata praticamente subito...
> La puoi tenere in frigorifero per pochissimo...appassisce subito...
> Prova a piantare anche i pomodori....(il t9 come parola mentre scrivevo pom ...mi ha suggerito pompini ...meno male che ho letto)


i pomodorini li ho fatti un sacco di volte, ma il mio babbo ha l'orto... la roba la fa girare lui


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bravissima!!!
> Sentirai la differenza di sapore ..quella che compri sembra cartone...
> L unica pecca che una volta raccolta...va consumata praticamente subito...
> La puoi tenere in frigorifero per pochissimo...appassisce subito...
> Prova a piantare anche i pomodori....(il t9 come parola mentre scrivevo pom ...mi ha suggerito pompini ...meno male che ho letto)


Ogni volta che inizio a scrivere cultura, mi suggerisce culetto che scrivo ora per la prima volta


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni volta che inizio a scrivere cultura, mi suggerisce culetto che scrivo ora per la prima volta


Se inizio a scrivere cul mi da cultura o Culata  maiuscola tra l’altro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se inizio a scrivere cul mi da cultura o Culata  maiuscola tra l’altro


Il t9 ha vita propria 
Anche quello di brunetta...


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

mio babbo ha questa pianta,qualcuno sa come si fa a fare una talea?


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

Trovata

https://www.giardinaggio.it/giardino/rampicanti/bignonia/bignonia.asp


----------



## Marjanna (27 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio babbo ha questa pianta,qualcuno sa come si fa a fare una talea?View attachment 10424


Che bella!!! E che bel verde... qua è tutto secco.
Mi ricordo che hai raccontato che tuo papà tiene un orto, di certo ti potrà dire come fare.


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che bella!!! E che bel verde... qua è tutto secco.
> Mi ricordo che hai raccontato che tuo papà tiene un orto, di certo ti potrà dire come fare.


Mi piace un sacco, è stupenda e richiede poca acqua
Ma mio babbo non è mai riuscito a replicarla
Gli ho mandato il link


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)




----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> OT ma sempre di piante si parla
> mio babbo mi ha dato un cespo di insalata dal suo orto, ho tagliato e poi piantato la parte finale del cespo, ha attaccato  contenta io


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10432


bellissima .........io dalla soddisfazione non la mangerei nemmeno, mi dispiacerebbe 

una volta ho piantato i pomodorini pachino .........lasciamo stare la fine indegna che hanno fatto
sono stata sgridata perchè non li bagnavo tutti i gg  
ero convinta che si arrangiassero da soli tra pioggia e umidità notturna.
io d isolito con i fiori faccio cosi o vivono o si suicidano
ho solo rose, ortensie, e fiore del vetro ( primavera/ estate) che bagna il marito per pena quando le vede sdraiate sul fianco.
io non le vedo proprio è un rifiuto psicologico.....anche se mi piacciono.
Poi cambio lìacqua della ciotola al cane tre volte al giorno


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> bellissima .........io dalla soddisfazione non la mangerei nemmeno, mi dispiacerebbe
> 
> una volta ho piantato i pomodorini pachino .........lasciamo stare la fine indegna che hanno fatto
> sono stata sgridata perchè non li bagnavo tutti i gg
> ...


Probabilmente non verrà mangiata perché mia figlia la va a trovare tutte le mattine 
Però l’altro giorno aveva piovuto (poco) e pensavo le vastasse, ieri mattina era tutta moscia 
Vuole l’acqua tutti i giorni 
I pomodorini quest’anno non li ho fatti Ma se le piante aspettano mio marito… manco il Sahara


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Probabilmente non verrà mangiata perché mia figlia la va a trovare tutte le mattine
> Però l’altro giorno aveva piovuto (poco) e pensavo le vastasse, ieri mattina era tutta moscia
> Vuole l’acqua tutti i giorni
> I pomodorini quest’anno non li ho fatti Ma se le piante aspettano mio marito… manco il Sahara


   la va a trovare come un opera d'arte della sua mamma , guai a chi gliela tocca.


quando mio figlio era piccolo piantava di tutto, dai noccioli di pesca, albicocca, prugna, poi il cane scavava e le tirava fuori per giocare , lui ignaro della malefatta della stronza di cagnona che avevamo , bagnava e dopo pochi giorni diceva ... MAMMA NON ATTECCHISCONO (non so bene aveva sentito questo termine) ha smesso di piantare e seminare  perché diceva che il nostro giardino era  schifoso non si poteva piantare niente, mentre il ns amico (contadino ), lui si che aveva un giardino meraviglioso, pieno di alberi di pesche ciliegie albicocche fichi 
la mia "stellina" oggi 21enne,  quando glielo racconto, nega e dice che non poteva essere così sveglione


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> la va a trovare come un opera d'arte della sua mamma , guai a chi gliela tocca.
> 
> 
> quando mio figlio era piccolo piantava di tutto, dai noccioli di pesca, albicocca, prugna, poi il cane scavava e le tirava fuori per giocare , lui ignaro della malefatta della stronza di cagnona che avevamo , bagnava e dopo pochi giorni diceva ... MAMMA NON ATTECCHISCONO (non so bene aveva sentito questo termine) ha smesso di piantare e seminare  perché diceva che il nostro giardino era  schifoso non si poteva piantare niente, mentre il ns amico (contadino ), lui si che aveva un giardino meraviglioso, pieno di alberi di pesche ciliegie albicocche fichi
> la mia "stellina" oggi 21enne,  quando glielo racconto, nega e dice che non poteva essere così sveglione


Qui quella che pianta sono io  ho anche gli avocado 
Che pensavo crepassero al primo inverno e invece sono campati e pure cresciuti 
Il cane che scavava ce l’aveva mio babbo 
Gli ha fatto seccre un rosmarino perché gli aveva fatto una mega buca accanto 
Non ti dico le bestemmie


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qui quella che pianta sono io  ho anche gli avocado
> Che pensavo crepassero al primo inverno e invece sono campati e pure cresciuti
> Il cane che scavava ce l’aveva mio babbo
> Gli ha fatto seccre un rosmarino perché gli aveva fatto una mega buca accanto
> Non ti dico le bestemmie


IMMAGINO, la mia vecchietta (cagnona)che non c'è  più, alla prima angurietta cresciuta (che curavo come una bimbetta ) l'ha presa di mira e me l'ha distrutta  idem con i meloncini........ho mollato la presa mai più fatto niente (parlo di 20 anni fa circa , oggi amo il fruttivendolo).


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> IMMAGINO, la mia vecchietta (cagnona)che non c'è  più, alla prima angurietta cresciuta (che curavo come una bimbetta ) l'ha presa di mira e me l'ha distrutta  idem con i meloncini........ho mollato la presa mai più fatto niente (parlo di 20 anni fa circa , oggi amo il fruttivendolo).


L’orto va recintato


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’orto va recintato


mai fatto orto , solo esperimenti da principiante


----------

